# Misinterpretation + More papers to take to the doctor?



## Vyscaria (8 Sep 2011)

I went in for my PT test today, but couldn't get tested because I checked "yes" to chest tightness and dizziness. After a few moments of speaking with the PT professional, I realized that I misinterpreted the form, and I really shouldn't have checked those boxes. (For example, I only experience dizziness after standing on my head for about 2 or 3 minutes, at which point dizziness upon rising should be normal.) Nonetheless, I had to take a form to my family doctor for her to sign, which she did tonight. 

She agreed that I was perfectly healthy, and had no reason to check those boxes. So my question is: Will this signed form cover any concerns that may arise over my Medical Examination? Or is there another form that I will have to get signed? 

And as I have rather high myopia, (I believe not quite V5, if the info I'm seeing here is correct) would I be given a form for my optometrist to sign, or is my prescription enough? If this occurs, is the medical put on hold, or do I juts have to fax/email the required papers later to the recruiting centre? I have no other eye problems, and am applying for a PRes V4 trade. 

The folks at the recruiting centre don't seem to want to disclose information before the examinations, but I want an idea of how many days of school I'll have to miss. 

I'd appreciate any thoughts or advice- thank you all.


----------



## medicineman (8 Sep 2011)

If you have a recent prescription from your optometrist, you hsould be fine - if you don't, you'll need one.  And if you need one, it'll slow down the medical part of your application until it gets there to get sent off.

The note from your doctor should cover your for your PT Test.

MM


----------



## Vyscaria (8 Sep 2011)

medicineman said:
			
		

> If you have a recent prescription from your optometrist, you hsould be fine - if you don't, you'll need one.  And if you need one, it'll slow down the medical part of your application until it gets there to get sent off.
> 
> The note from your doctor should cover your for your PT Test.
> 
> MM



Thanks MM- but how recent should the prescription be? I have a prescription from my last eye exam, which was in March. Should I get tested again just to be safe?

And I meant could the PT form be used to cover any medical concerns that occur during the Medical Examination? For example, if the examiner says that I may have some trouble running in the cold, but "OH your doctor already signed this form deeming you fit. I suppose you are fine."? Or would I be issued another form specific to the Medical Examination?


----------



## medicineman (8 Sep 2011)

March should be fine for your refraction.

As for the note - it's for the PT test, not your medical exam...if you've ticked off certain things on the history questionnaire, they set of either little or big red flags.  There are parameters they'll work within - you may just have to fill out another little questionnaire or take one to your MD to get signed off, depending on what the problem is/was and how long it's been since they occured or if recurrent, how frequently, etc.

Hope that helps.

MM


----------



## Vyscaria (8 Sep 2011)

medicineman said:
			
		

> March should be fine for your refraction.
> 
> As for the note - it's for the PT test, not your medical exam...if you've ticked off certain things on the history questionnaire, they set of either little or big red flags.  There are parameters they'll work within - you may just have to fill out another little questionnaire or take one to your MD to get signed off, depending on what the problem is/was and how long it's been since they occured or if recurrent, how frequently, etc.
> 
> ...



Thanks, MM. I'm thinking that things should go smoothly, as I really have practically no history of illness (yet, being just 16). I'll definitely be more vigilant on the history questionnaire so I don't end up suffering for misinterpretations again. 

Again, I cannot thank you enough for your quick, precise, and educated answers.


----------



## medicineman (8 Sep 2011)

No worries - and if there is doubt on the questionnaire, it's best to leave the question blank and talk to the PA or Med Tech there.

Cheers and good luck to you.

MM


----------

